# Matted hair on Great Pyrenees



## MichelleMcGrew (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi wondering what products or technique people use to handle matting on their Great Pyrenees??? My dog gets matted on his butt and tail. I mananaged to detangle 1 side but it was an hours worth of hard work. He's a stunning beauty when combed out but he only tolerates so much.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

An undercoat rake will help pull out trapped dead hair and prevent matting in the first place. A fine tooth comb will help with mild mats. To help with more aggressive mats, you could try a spray in conditioner. Anything that's still resisting that, I would just cut out to avoid irritating the dog.

A lot of that matting on the butt and tail can be prevented by trimming it up in the first place, too. I have to trim up my dog's butt fluff and tail fluff in the spring because he's shedding, and its' usually wet and messy and muddy outside and the dog sits in it. It's easier to keep clean and tangle free when there's not quite so much there.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

As mentioned, an undercoat rake will get a ton of loose hair out. So will a forced air dryer (I'm still cleaning up GSD undercoat from five days ago...).If they are already matted, then yeah, clippers is the fastest and kindest option.


----------



## stbob (Apr 15, 2021)

MichelleMcGrew said:


> Hi wondering what products or technique people use to handle matting on their Great Pyrenees??? My dog gets matted on his butt and tail. I mananaged to detangle 1 side but it was an hours worth of hard work. He's a stunning beauty when combed out but he only tolerates so much.


i'll understand perfectly if you hate this suggestion, most people do. Hire a groomer or diy, completely shave the dog bald. In no time its hair will grow back, you'll save time and money trying to salvage the matted tangled hair and best of all it'll it grow back looking better than before, so long as you keep up with its maintenance of course. The slight downside, you'll have to be careful to prevent the dog from getting sunburn which isn't all that hard. Limit its time out in the sun, use a good sunblock and purchase a breathable cooling vest to boot...


----------

